
2,000 San Francisco MTA computers infected with randsomware - masnick
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/28/passengers-free-ride-san-francisco-muni-ransomeware
======
pawadu
Thanks to bitcoin, these hacks now cost companies real money.

Money is something people can easily grasp, in contrast to something as vague
as privacy. So lets hope when the dust has settled down we are left with a
more secure and safe internet.

